# Whats your latest bike accessories/component upgrade?



## HighLife420 (Apr 5, 2011)

Just tossed on some ESI chunky grips....love the feel, not as easy as it looks to install, lots of force, even with Alcohol. Picked em up off ebay for $8 (bid of $5 and $3 shipping). 

Also got a XT crankset (M760), alittle used, 44t is kinda chewed, never use it anyway so its a spiked bash guard to me =) ...Put in a bid of $50, won it, plus $10 shipping.


----------



## trboxman (Jul 7, 2010)

A second set of pedals...platforms for those rides where I don't want to use SPDs...


----------



## roxnroots (Aug 12, 2010)

Just went tubeless on my SS.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Tubeless was the last upgrade on my bike, which I did back in the fall.

I am doing a cable change soon, and I've got Gore Ride-on shift cables and a SRAM Rollamajig on the way to complete that. It should be a very slight improvement over my current XTR cables. My main goals here are simply maintenance of wear items, but I also want to reduce/eliminate the loop of housing off the rear d and to fully enclose the cable (and eliminate the annoying rubber tips on the XTR set).


----------



## HighLife420 (Apr 5, 2011)

just got back from Walmart....had a Chain cleaner (the roller type) for $9, also picked up a nice Bell large seatpost bag for $6. Walmart has a ton of bike accessories.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Air in the tires. Does that count? I know, I'm lame. :nonod:


----------



## S_Trek (May 3, 2010)

Couple of slime tubes.


----------



## jeepseahawk (Jun 7, 2009)

mg-1 wellgo pedals.


----------



## Sheepo5669 (May 14, 2010)

just got a job as a bike mechanic and i am oogling over my next purchase with my discount. Enve carbon rims w/ i9 hubs? Or maybe save up for another motorcycle...


----------



## elcoolio1 (Mar 5, 2011)

Got a white Spiuk Kowter helmet, soooo much better than my previous 5 year old busted Bell.


----------



## Cedarbranchbiker1 (Apr 7, 2011)

Brake pads that hopefully won't wake the dead, or at least get all the dogs howling in my area.


----------



## kwrides (Oct 12, 2010)

Sheepo5669 said:


> just got a job as a bike mechanic and i am oogling over my next purchase with my discount. Enve carbon rims w/ i9 hubs? Or maybe save up for another motorcycle...


Congrats!!


----------



## kwrides (Oct 12, 2010)

Niner flat top carbon bar. Beautiful.


----------



## Gofannon (Apr 19, 2010)

Bottle cage from my old bike, frame pump, removed the big ring (not really an addition lol), and hipster worthy white grips


----------



## HighLife420 (Apr 5, 2011)

Just scored a BB from eBay. M770. $20 shipped. Dam I love eBay.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

Shimano MO76 Mountain shoes...and I just scuffed them going between two boulders...


----------



## D-Avid (May 18, 2006)

New Rock Shox Revelation Team fork. Best fork EVER!!!!!!!


----------



## FNG RIDER (Apr 2, 2011)

*New 2011 Giro Athlon Helmet*

Just picked it up yesterday! Giro has updated the design/styling, colors and graphics and roc/loc fit system. I order the Pearl white w/lime green flames to replace my roadie helmet. I prefer visors. The Athlon weighs in about the same as my Ionos road helmet and flows air about the same. I may use this for mt biking as well. on long extended climbs my head cooks inside my Fox Flux. Further, the Athlon fits lower and provides better coverage over the ears and eyebrows. I also like the increased shading as a result of this and the visor. Will give it a good test tomorrow at Sycamore Canyon.


----------



## Bro (Dec 20, 2010)

I just picked up a Surly 19t cog from the LBS today. They special-ordered it for me, I paid $10 down, with the rest to be paid upon pickup. I went in to pick it up, they tried to send me on my way without paying for the rest of it. A $10 Surly cog? I wish.... I fessed up and ended up paying the $17 remainder too.

So that's going on the bike tonight, and I got a new sports-oriented camera for graduation. I swear, my parents were reading my mind. So I get to take photos now of all my rides!


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

ambassadorhawg said:


> Shimano MO76 Mountain shoes...and I just scuffed them going between two boulders...


The scuffs are an upgrade.


----------



## nickav21 (Dec 25, 2009)

College graduation money + recent nasty leg injury results in too much downtime to upgrade:
Sette bike stand
KMC X9 SL chain (the Ti Nitrate coated blingy one)
SRAM XO cassette in gold
Jagwire brake/shifter cable ferrules (gold if you couldn't guess by now for ultimate bling factor)
Jagwire ripcord housing/cable for brake/shifter
Fixed a leak in my tubeless setup
Race Face Deus XC seatpost (eBay for $20 shipped...gotta love that place) with gold accents
Stripped all the paint of my frame and rocking bare aluminum

Think that's it. Rides like a brand new bike. On the road at least  Still waiting for the leg to heal for a bit longer before I start ripping trails again.


----------



## HighLife420 (Apr 5, 2011)

really hate my mushy shifters (X-5)...picked up some 2011 X-7s on ebay...$48 shipped.


----------



## pagey (Sep 26, 2006)

replaced my Trek EX8 with a new Anthem X1


----------



## Tim-H (Mar 20, 2010)

Dropper post. An upgrade for the bike I have on order. Already upgrading parts before I've ridden it.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

conti tk black chili 2.2


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Chain, cassette, and a Maxxis Ignitor for the front end. Chains are an every 3rd month replacement, but I waited too long on the last one and it took the cassette with it. Tire is really nice for our local conditions.


----------



## dru (Sep 4, 2006)

*cages*

I took the torch to my 1985 Raleigh road bike and added a second set of water bottle cage mounts on the seat tube. Very many bikes from that vintage or older only have one cage on the down tube. It took me about 2 hours to do everything, including a quick shot of lacquer. It sure was nice to have two bottles for the 43 mile ride this morning. I've been using my camelback and that kind of sucks on the road.

Oh, since this is MTBR after all, the SALSA got a Racing Ralph on the back and a 680mm Truvativ riser bar instead of the 600 mm race face carbon flat bar I was running. The bar needed to be retired.

My homemade 26er (yes I built the frame) got NOS XTR shifters at Xmas, and a Thomson stem and truvativ bar (the same as the Salsa) about two weeks ago. The carbon bar I was running was cracked! Boy was I lucky.

Drew


----------



## recycler (Nov 16, 2007)

none, but if idont get a new chain and cluster soooon i aint goin nowhere, theyre so gone....


----------



## rangeriderdave (Aug 29, 2008)

Stan's tubeless on the new Tallboy


----------



## Prophet Julio (May 8, 2008)

Whatever recently broke on my bike! So my last upgrade was a tube that didn't leak. Last major upgrade was a new dual control shifter because when bikes are upside down and moving, bad things can happen.

Before that, a Blackspire Super Pro triple chainring and new SRAM 971 chain. XT Cassette is still good for a while.

Next? I want to go to 650b with Velocity Blunt wheels and Pacenti Neo-Moto tires. Just have to start destroying wheels and I'll be good!


----------



## High_Plains_Drifter (May 29, 2011)

Specialized Command Post, took some getting used to, but love it


----------



## HighLife420 (Apr 5, 2011)

Broke my shoe this weekend...cant complain though, they were 7 years old. 

bought a pair of Shimano M077 from Nashbar, $75 total with 2 day shipping (20% off for memorial day weekend sale).


----------



## ntox (Jul 12, 2009)

bought a pair of Shimano M077 from Nashbar, $75 total with 2 day shipping (20% off for memorial day weekend sale).[/QUOTE]

I also bought the Shimano M077 shoes this weekend plus the Shimano M520 pedals. This will be my first set of clipless and looking forward to Saturday when I can pick them up at REI.


----------



## droptheclaw (May 30, 2011)

Just put on a WTB MotoRaptor on the back of my hardtail. I run a lot of psi and it still holds a great line and it doesn't spin out on the climbs. Probably my last upgrade on that 12 year old bike. My back and I ordered an FS last week.


----------



## JaxAR (Jan 5, 2011)

*clipless*

Friday afternoon went to my LBS and picked up Shimano M520 pedals, along with a pair of Specialized Sport MTB shoes. Went clipless for the first time on a ride the next day...only 2 epic falls!


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Besides a homemade chain tensioner on my single speed my last upgrade was my complete rebuild. New grips, chain, cables, housing, cog, wheels (built up old hubs to better rims), rigid fork, and powdercoat.


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

custom frame.

20 month wait....

comes back from paint soon...

it's a hella rad upgrade....


----------



## Axe (Jan 12, 2004)

A new bike - new frame off ebay with some old and new parts. Also rebuilt couple forks with different damping oil. New tires on my single speed - 2.2 and 2.4 Trail Kings.



CHUM said:


> 20 month wait....


Dang, you got some patience. I do not think I can wait for anything bike related for 20 months. I have no idea what I will want in 20 months.


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

New chain for my commute bike.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

Another 2.4 Ardent... for the rear of my Karate Monkey. Wanna rock 22 psi.


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2011)

Arch rims/I9 hubs wheel


----------



## bobdole (Mar 13, 2008)

building a whole new ride  waiting on all the pieces to come in/go on sale though


----------



## El_Duderino (Dec 2, 2005)

Latest upgrade was a Kind Shock I-950R
Awesome upgrade


----------



## Remy Darke (Mar 18, 2008)

Red Straitline pedals and a set of Elixir CR brakes.


----------



## mykel (Jul 31, 2006)

Renthal Duo Stem, Easton Havoc Carbon bars and Schwalbe Hans Dampf tires.

michael


----------



## HighLife420 (Apr 5, 2011)

well, got a new tire...hoping to go ghetto tubeless, didnt work as well as i hope...or at all...

so got a Bontrager XDX 29"x2.1" and a stans rim strip for my back rim


----------



## thebikersam (Jan 13, 2011)

Kenda Karma Dtc tires


----------



## TSTEEL (Apr 27, 2011)

upgraded my 1991 Trek 930 with a new 2009 Marin MV.


----------



## hanzo111 (Apr 16, 2011)

Maxxis Maxxlite 310 tires, biggest gain yet in feel


----------



## Dogbrain (Mar 4, 2008)

I got a set of Hope X2 brakes with the fancy floating rotors to replace my Juicy 5's. I also got a set of Stan's Arches laced up to Hope Pro II Evo hubs with DT Comp spokes and a new 36-12 cassette and chain. My old wheels are boat anchors. It's my first time on tubeless as well. Just finished putting it all on tonight. Taking it out tomorrow afternoon... and Thursday morning... and Friday evening...


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

HighLife420 said:


> Just tossed on some ESI chunky grips....love the feel, not as easy as it looks to install, lots of force, even with Alcohol. Picked em up off ebay for $8 (bid of $5 and $3 shipping).
> 
> Also got a XT crankset (M760), alittle used, 44t is kinda chewed, never use it anyway so its a spiked bash guard to me =) ...Put in a bid of $50, won it, plus $10 shipping.


I purchased a new bike.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

I purchased 3 new bikes this year...but the latest widget I have ordered right now are a set of Welgo pedals (mtn variety) to go on the CX bike :thumbsup:


----------



## HighLife420 (Apr 5, 2011)

Crankout said:


> I purchased a new bike.


nice, do tell...


----------



## HighLife420 (Apr 5, 2011)

picked up a couple of Fox Tshirts off Chainlove....$21 shipped for 2. Pretty much 2 for 1, shop sells them for no lower than $19.99 a piece.


----------



## TheNightman (Aug 12, 2010)

Birthday presents: BBG Bashguard, ODI Rogues, assorted tools
Birthday present to self: Conti TK 2.4s front and rear


----------



## skidad (May 23, 2005)

Just ordered everything I will need to do a full 650B conversion on my Prophet :yesnod:


----------



## Prophet Julio (May 8, 2008)

skidad said:


> Just ordered everything I will need to do a full 650B conversion on my Prophet :yesnod:


I have been looking at doing my Prophet. All my buddies have 29'ers, so I need to be different. Let me know how it goes. The only thing I have seen that is a problem is the front D in Granny.

Which wheels and tires did you get? I was thinking of the new Blunt SL's and the Neo-Motos of course!


----------



## ivox (Jun 23, 2008)

rangeriderdave said:


> Stan's tubeless...


+1

Just purchased the following from dept of goods:

1. Fox unabomber 2XL gloves - on sale for damn near nothing
2. Camelbak Hydration Pack

I need to get another job.


----------



## skidad (May 23, 2005)

Prophet Julio said:


> I have been looking at doing my Prophet. All my buddies have 29'ers, so I need to be different. Let me know how it goes. The only thing I have seen that is a problem is the front D in Granny.
> 
> Which wheels and tires did you get? I was thinking of the new Blunt SL's and the Neo-Motos of course!


The new Stans Flow rims and F/B 2.3 Neo Motos of course  Front hub is the new Hope Pro 2 Evo setup for a 9mm thru axle. Rear is my trusty Hadley setup for 10mm thru axle. I'll be trying the new DT Swiss aluminum handle RWS thru bolts (hopefully better than the fragile composite ones). My wheelbuilder will probably use Sapim Force triple butted spokes.

Hope hub sourced from the UK for $74 and free shipping (had to buy an extra item for $10 to get the free shipping so that was easy) Nobody in the states I found could match that price.

Ok, what is the FD issue in the granny gear? Tire contact? If so I know Shimano makes a shorter E type FD. SLX M665E designed for 22-36 rings only. Not for a triple which is the stock XT FD I have on there now but with the 3rd ring removed, a bash installed and the limit screw adjusted accordingly.


----------



## shenny88 (Sep 24, 2009)




----------



## Sheepo5669 (May 14, 2010)

bsieb said:


> Another 2.4 Ardent... for the rear of my Karate Monkey. Wanna rock 22 psi.


22 is doable for sure. I rock around 19-20 on my flow w/ stans tubeless and it rides like a dream. Not squirrlly at all


----------



## mharon47 (Sep 1, 2010)

Just upgraded my 2008 Specialized rockhopper from 8 speed cassette to a 9. Put on SLX and Deore components.


----------



## HighLife420 (Apr 5, 2011)

Got my shifters on today. Went from x5 to new x7. Very glad I did. They don't come with a display, but never looked at those anyway.


----------



## branthopolis (Apr 25, 2010)

x9 rear, x0 twisties and xtr chain

new forks will be next.. :thumbsup:


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

SRAM PC 850 for my commuter
SRAM PC 1for my mtb

I hate replacing chains.


----------



## dirt farmer (Mar 28, 2005)

Osprey Raptor 18 hydration pack, XL size. 

And an Azonic jersey


----------



## Remy Darke (Mar 18, 2008)

XT shifter pod to replace my dual control lever now that I switched to hydros, Raceface Respond bar and 60mm stem. Plus some various red bits.

Oh yeah and a Turner jersey. Forgot about that.


----------



## LocoMarc (Sep 28, 2004)

RS Lyrik Solo Air RC2DH


----------



## HighLife420 (Apr 5, 2011)

love my ESI chunkies so much, bought another pair in blue and some light weight blue headset spacers from EBAY....


----------



## What&son (Jan 13, 2004)

*xtr bits*

Just got an Ice-Tech 160 rear rotor. Hopefully this one doesn´t get play at the rivets like the older xtr did (had this happen on 2 of them). So far, very nice. They have a larger braking surface, and feel more powerful...
Also got a pair of xtr shifters. I never liked the overall quality of the XT´s. Not too bad, but pretty far from the quality I think an XT part has to offer. These XTR have more quality allover, feel, construcion and even looks better. Also, so far, very nice shifters.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

What&son said:


> Just got an Ice-Tech 160 rear rotor.


I don't have any experience using centerlock rotors...will a cassette lockring tool work on that lockring? Looks like it could...


----------



## Bilirubin (Mar 6, 2010)

Got a pair of High Rollers.


----------



## What&son (Jan 13, 2004)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> I don't have any experience using centerlock rotors...will a cassette lockring tool work on that lockring? Looks like it could...


Yes, same tool.


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

I <3 center lock. I wish 6-bolt weren't so popular. Center lock is SO much simpler.


----------



## HighLife420 (Apr 5, 2011)

they weigh a ton though, i mean...for the weight weens out there.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Just installed Gore Ride-On shift cables and an Avid Rollamajig on my FSR to get rid of the annoying cable loop hanging off the back. The rear shifts Niiiice now. I think I like the feel of these cables better than the XTR's I had before. I definitely appreciate the lack of all the rubbery bits.

The front doesn't shift quite as clean. Small and middle chainrings shift very nice, but moving up to the big ring isn't as snappy as I'd like because there are some large gaps between the ramps/pins. XT crankset/ring. I'm wondering if I'd be able to find a new ring with more pins to speed shifting.


----------



## NickNyc (Jun 4, 2011)

White Kona Wah Wah platform pedals, awesome!


----------



## Catpro42 (Nov 10, 2010)

Upgraded the whole bike Bridgestone MB1 (21yrs old) to Ibis Mojo SL


----------



## knutso (Oct 8, 2008)

LOL I am embarassing myself right now:
I just bought a new helmet as my oldie was finally cracked ..
it is actually a 'road' helmet .. 
It fits like a glove and I thought it made me look like Griff from back to the future 2 so I walked out with it for $34 .. even though it's not as much like back to the future as I thought, I ain't mad 

















Also picked up some handlebars for my shortie's ride via rockymountaincyclery on ebay, they are absolutely great and have massive auctions all the time


----------



## CLBMTB (Apr 11, 2011)

Got a new set of Sun-Ringle Charger pro wheels for my Maverick. LOVE THEM!!! Finally going tubless, not sure what took me so long.....


----------



## HighLife420 (Apr 5, 2011)

picked up 2 blue plastic bottle cages from ebay....they look like the Bontrager X lite, weigh about 35g each. $3.50 each shipped. Also bought some blue bottle cage bolts to go along with it. I got some blue headset spacers just cause they were cheap =) starting to put my blue bits together =)


----------



## soflomtb (Jun 6, 2011)

just picked up a 99' specialized fsr to restore and ride every once in a while


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Gusset Slink half link just purchased and on it's way in the big brown truck. Hoping to remedy some annoying chain issues.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

soflomtb said:


> just picked up a 99' specialized fsr to restore and ride every once in a while


Post pics please :thumbsup: I absolutely love those bikes. I saw one the other day with carbon Spinergy wheels and green "wild"-something tires in for a new fork.

*edit* I think the tires were Michelin Wildgripper's..for anyone that cares :lol:


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

HighLife420 said:


> they weigh a ton though, i mean...for the weight weens out there.


Where does the extra weight come in? Is it at the hub or?


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

HighLife420 said:


> they weigh a ton though, i mean...for the weight weens out there.


True weight weens run rim brakes


----------



## Bro (Dec 20, 2010)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> True weight weens run rim brakes


My bike is in the upper 20#s, probably close to 27# and it's an aluminum hardtail with rim brakes. You are WRONG! 

On that note, I picked up some Pearl Izumi gloves, wrong size of course, and a shitton of GU. Oh yea, and a brake cable, to replace the shifter cable that I was using as a brake cable. Not sure how that got there. :skep:


----------



## HighLife420 (Apr 5, 2011)

just picked up a 24oz polar water bottle...insulated...was on sale, couldnt resist for $5


----------



## Jeexer13 (Jun 6, 2011)

Upgraded from a 1999 department store dual suspension mongoose to my new 2011 trek Gary fisher wahoo...I do wanna upgrade the pedals to some nice platforms tho, currently researching...


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Jeexer13 said:


> Upgraded from a 1999 department store dual suspension mongoose to my new 2011 trek Gary fisher wahoo...I do wanna upgrade the pedals to some nice platforms tho, currently researching...


What all are you looking for in a platform pedal? I am very happy with some inexpensive composite platforms. I like Odyssey Twisted PC's.


----------



## Jeexer13 (Jun 6, 2011)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> What all are you looking for in a platform pedal? I am very happy with some inexpensive composite platforms. I like Odyssey Twisted PC's.


Thank you for the recommendation, I am looking for a wider platform with more grip to it than stock, I'm sure I'm just restating the obvious, but without breaking the bank. I will check out your recommendation! The stock pedals just feel a little small under my feet, and I have small feet.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Jeexer13 said:


> Thank you for the recommendation, I am looking for a wider platform with more grip to it than stock, I'm sure I'm just restating the obvious, but without breaking the bank. I will check out your recommendation! The stock pedals just feel a little small under my feet, and I have small feet.


The Odyssey's are some of the bigger platforms out there (as far as bmx platforms go). I wear size 14/15 shoes and they are very comfy under my feet. There are mods for them so you can use metal pins, but as long as you aren't doing pedal grinds on concrete ledges the plastic pins will last you quite a while. The pedals themselves are very strong. I've been using them for many years, basically since they were invented. I bought a new set for my single speed mountain bike last year but the set of pedals on my fixed gear bike have seen about a year on a bmx bike, a year on another mountain bike, and about 11 months so far on the current bike. Still holding up strong. They are rebuildable as well, spend $3 on ball bearings at your shop and throw some new grease in there and they are good to go :thumbsup:

*edit* if you search around you will find that they come in an almost endless array of colors and designs. Solid colors, transparent colors, UV plastic that changes colors under sunlight, glow in the dark, I believe they did a tie-dye line, metallic colors..almost endless.

Here is a link for just the LE color line
http://www.danscomp.com/products/465058/Odyssey_Twisted_PC_LE_Pedals.html


----------



## Jeexer13 (Jun 6, 2011)

Thx Sasquatch for the info, much appreciated, also FYI I have a pic of you on my xbox background lol, just like ur avatar!!


----------



## 70Chevelleman (Jun 5, 2011)

Ultegra 9 Speed Cassette
Ultegra 9 Speed Chain
Ultegra Type B 53T Chainring

All desperately needed by my 99' Cannondale R800, rides like a dream now


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

Crankout said:


> I purchased a new bike.


Did your new ride come with a side of hating freedom?


----------



## HighLife420 (Apr 5, 2011)

got my crankset on, M760....WOW, what a weight difference....the octalink BB weighes a TON.....shaved off almost 1lb...


----------



## Trails for Nails (Jun 4, 2009)

Kenda Nevengals


----------



## HighLife420 (Apr 5, 2011)

picked up a blue Sinz QR seat post clamp to finish off my blue bits.


----------



## reece man (Jun 6, 2011)

New gears for my single speed road bike 56t front and 14t back. Great for conditioning my legs and getting around the flat phoenix valley extra fast.


----------



## skidad (May 23, 2005)

These new DT Swiss RWS thru bolt axles just arrived for my 650B wheel build. 10mm rear and 9mm front










My new Hope EVO front hub also arrived from the UK. (cheaper than any place I could find in the US...go figure)


----------



## Driftingrz (Jun 8, 2011)

well since this is my first post.. and i cant create any threads till after 5 post.. can anybody reccomend a few Saddles that would be more comfortable for larger fellers.. im around 220-230lbs right now.. working on weight loss. got my hands on a Trek Fuel 70 for free. nearly new condition.. after some riding yesterday my rear end is sore. its just too narrow for me.. not sure how to describe my size. but if it matters my waist size is 36 if that makes a difference.. nto sure what kind of seat is on the bike.. its got virtually no cushion. and rather narrow..

soooo any help guys?


----------



## FNG RIDER (Apr 2, 2011)

Driftingrz said:


> well since this is my first post.. . nto sure what kind of seat is on the bike.. its got virtually no cushion. and rather narrow..
> 
> soooo any help guys?


@Driftingrz

This is the thread for sharing what cool things you bought for your bike.
Anyways, try any of the WTB seats, several popular ones are: Pure, Rocket V; lazer. The three contact points on your bike are personal and every rider has their favorite. The Saddle, Handlebar/grips and pedals/clippped or unclipped.

Some of the LBS will allow you to test ride different seats, Fizik's have bright orange saddles of different designs that can be tested at no charge.

I have shelf full of different saddles I have purchase and moved on to another choic.
the latest for me is the Selle Italia SLR, I know weigh in around 175 w a 33 waist. but I used to to weigh in around 200 w a 36" waist. Good luck!


----------



## DeepSea_Obsessed (Jun 7, 2011)

flat pack and a 29 tube.


----------



## Fruita Girl (Dec 29, 2007)

Thomson Masterpiece seatpost from my LBS. Beautiful!


----------



## gabriel10 (Jun 9, 2011)

Grips - Tioga
(seems im not allwed to post a link)


----------



## cross pein (Jun 10, 2011)

new Ergon grips. never going back to round thingys!


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

A bright orange bell.


----------



## runkulus (Apr 7, 2011)

Kona0197 said:


> A bright orange bell.


Damn I knew I was forgetting something else that I needed, is having a bell a Giant thing Kona? :thumbsup:

I'm still getting to know my Revel 0, but did get some Ergon GP1 grips on account of my ulnar issues, they are a big help....and I've got a set of DMR V12 Mags on the way. I don't think I'm ready for clipless just yet, but the V12s will be a good upgrade from my stock pedals at least for the time being.

Less than a month in and upgrade-itis is already rearing it's ugly and expensive head!


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

Well it beats just yelling "On your left" when I encounter the hikers on the trail.


----------



## Bro (Dec 20, 2010)

Kona0197 said:


> Well it beats just yelling "On your left" when I encounter the hikers on the trail.


I just bunny-hop 'em. Hikers are less likely to randomly jump up in the middle of the trail, especially if they don't know I'm coming.


----------



## runkulus (Apr 7, 2011)

Kona0197 said:


> Well it beats just yelling "On your left" when I encounter the hikers on the trail.


You have to yell or give some type of warning? I've just been squirting them with my water bottle....guess I should brush up on my trail etiquette....in my defense, they all looked really warm...


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

Brand new Thomson 80mm x 0 degree stem . . . $50 off craigslist! :thumbsup:


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

whoa thats big . . . whoops


----------



## Bro (Dec 20, 2010)

OO7 said:


> whoa thats big . . . whoops


May I do the honors?

That's what she said.


----------



## dexetr30 (May 8, 2008)

A new set of Club Roost Cross Terra tires to replace the set of Kenda K161 KrossCyclos tires that I completely tore up yesterday. 27"x1 3/8" for my 1985 Schwinn World Sport that I turned into a cyclo bike. I'm hoping the get here soon because I need them for a race next Saturday.


----------



## acer66 (Oct 13, 2010)

Went bigger with a Hayes 7" disk in the front.


----------



## skidad (May 23, 2005)

Straitline Ice Blue pedals. Love em and these are a new color that goes great with the other blue anno stuff on my bike. Previously had their funky X-Ray colored pedals which now will go on my sons bike.


----------



## HighLife420 (Apr 5, 2011)

Just bought a pair of Oakley Five Squared Polarized for $83 shipped. Ebay =)

Also got a Fox shirt off chainlove


----------



## HighLife420 (Apr 5, 2011)

just grabbed a couple more shirts from chainlove.....Fox shirts for 7.99 R A W K S !


----------



## ivox (Jun 23, 2008)

HighLife420 said:


> just grabbed a couple more shirts from chainlove...


Is chainlove legit or is it bs?


----------



## HighLife420 (Apr 5, 2011)

I ordered a couple of shirts from them, got here quickly and no problems. Seems legit to me.


----------



## Remy Darke (Mar 18, 2008)

ivox said:


> Is chainlove legit or is it bs?


Completely legit. They're part of Backcountry.com along with Department of Goods, Huck n Roll, Bonktown, Brociety, Steep and Cheap, Whiskey Militia and probably some I forgot.


----------



## spitfiredd (Sep 30, 2010)

Set of Magura Marta's from BB7 which were getting old.


----------



## thefriar (Jan 23, 2008)

SixC cranks and hope M4s.


----------



## Brain72 (May 8, 2010)

2011 Trek Fuel EX9
added:
RockShox Reverb dropper post
Widgit 32T single ring (and lost the front derailleur, shifter & cable


----------



## FNG RIDER (Apr 2, 2011)

SLX rear derailure, XTR cables and outers, and rear hanger. 
Cables kept stretching, the Deore Deraileur is a couple of years old and hanger was bent straightened a couple of times. I chose SLX over XTR or XT because of the good reviews here.


----------



## bennybomb (Sep 8, 2009)

Just picked up:
-Yakima Highlite rack
-Feedback Pro Elite
And same day my stroker aces came in the mail. 



Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## tl1 (Dec 21, 2003)

*Tires of course*

Being a certified Bike Tire Whore I just threw a couple of new high end folding lightweight 26 inch MTB tires on my full suspension bike. I bought a great tire a few months back on Chainlove.com for a song, finally got around to installing it. It's a Hutchinson Cobra, Air Light version, in 26 x 2.25". 126 TPI casing lightweight tire (590 grams) that's a great fast rolling tire that so far I totally love. I haven't tried it in the wet though and its closely packed small center knobs could be problematic there but in the dry its low rolling resistance and climbing and cornering traction have been superb so far.

Second tire just installed on the front of the same bike is a new Vredestein 2.35" Black Panther and that is a totally great tire for my conditions too. It's big and balloony and has a super supple ride and excellent traction so far in dry rides but oh so fast rolling with its solid center strip. This is a tire that Jenson currently has for sale at $17 and that's the deal of the year so far because it's a full on great working high end 126 TPI casing tire that's fairly lightweight (695 grams) for its size. I really love this tire.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

I picked these up new on Ebay for $75. Then I ordered a HBC red 34T syperless ring for it.


----------



## HighLife420 (Apr 5, 2011)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> I picked these up new on Ebay for $75. Then I ordered a HBC red 34T syperless ring for it.


Wow nice, i thought my $50 XT was a bargin.....


----------



## Driftingrz (Jun 8, 2011)

well seeing as im new to biking.. and i havent hit the trails yet i had my pump mounted on frame instead of water bottle holder (bolts were too short to hold both)... i finally went to lowes yesterday and got some longer bolts and hit up hibbet sports and got me a nice underarmour water bottle










for $15.. bolts and bottle..l dont think there could be a better accessory.... once i hit the trails and actually carry a backpack ill put the pump in my pack... but until then they ride together.. and man after todays ride... with WATER.. i felt much better.. got my longest most enjoyable ride yet.. no more huffin and puffin tryin to breathe

edit:.. sorry for large picture... got it from google


----------



## dexetr30 (May 8, 2008)

A new FSA outer chain ring for my cyclo. I had to replace it after my brother smashed the old one on some rocks. I guess nobody told him to "dismount" when riding cyclo.


----------



## golsonca (Jan 26, 2010)

*wheelset*

Set of Hadley hubs (Black anodized) laced up to Stan's Flows. Super hawt setup.

20mm front, 12x135 rear, 72POE. Love 'em! Light, bomber, gorgeous. What more can a guy ask for? Oh, and they were fairly cheap (relative to CK, I9 etc) $630 + delivery to Canada including sealant, tape, and stems.

PM me for the builder. He's been awesome to deal with, and turnaround was quick.


----------



## HighLife420 (Apr 5, 2011)

picked up a Schwalbe RaRa 2.25 (29er).....love this tire. 

Might pick up a Crossmark to try out.


----------



## projectsTJ (Apr 30, 2009)

Hadley Hubs


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

golsonca said:


> Set of Hadley hubs (Black anodized) laced up to Stan's Flows. Super hawt setup.
> 
> 20mm front, 12x135 rear, 72POE. Love 'em! Light, bomber, gorgeous. What more can a guy ask for? Oh, and they were fairly cheap (relative to CK, I9 etc) $630 + delivery to Canada including sealant, tape, and stems.
> 
> PM me for the builder. He's been awesome to deal with, and turnaround was quick.





HighLife420 said:


> picked up a Schwalbe RaRa 2.25 (29er).....love this tire.
> 
> Might pick up a Crossmark to try out.





projectsTJ said:


> Hadley Hubs


Pictures, or it didn't happen!


----------



## HighLife420 (Apr 5, 2011)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Pictures, or it didn't happen!


Sorry, quick pic with my iphone.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Sim2u (Nov 22, 2006)

I got this (for the misus)







and these: https://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=712309


----------



## darzsiklista (Jun 16, 2011)

got a new seat... very comfortable.!


----------



## What&son (Jan 13, 2004)

The rotor and shifter I posted a few posts above are not the latest anymore....
Just received these chainrings. 24-42. With the 32 middle I already have and the 11-34 cogset I also bought my drivetrain makes more sense now. My own kind of Dyna-Sys:thumbsup:
BTW, these blackspire chainrings look bombproof!


----------



## Probie1Kenobi (Jul 1, 2008)

skidad said:


> Straitline Ice Blue pedals. Love em and these are a new color that goes great with the other blue anno stuff on my bike. Previously had their funky X-Ray colored pedals which now will go on my sons bike.


That would be sweet in Red!


----------



## HighLife420 (Apr 5, 2011)

What&son said:


> The rotor and shifter I posted a few posts above are not the latest anymore....
> Just received these chainrings. 24-42. With the 32 middle I already have and the 11-34 cogset I also bought my drivetrain makes more sense now. My own kind of Dyna-Sys:thumbsup:
> BTW, these blackspire chainrings look bombproof!


CAREFUL, they are made in Canada =) ............ you know how many moose they have to kill to make those? I dunno but its probably a lot 

Just picked up 3 more shirts off Chain love.....oh and a new Troy Lee hat....DAM YOU CHAINLOVE.....:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## dexetr30 (May 8, 2008)

New Blackburn mini pump to replace the Mountain Pipe I destroyed last weekend. I've had a ton of carnage over the last week.. :-/


----------



## skidad (May 23, 2005)

Probie1Kenobi said:


> That would be sweet in Red!


Ask and you will receive  Yeah, they are sweet looking in the red (Fire Red is the color)


----------



## gbosbiker (Mar 10, 2009)

just ordered a new manitou circus fork for my dj bike. before that it was a new rear tire. and im hoping to get a new front tire soon as well.


----------



## eluv (Apr 22, 2005)

My Masterpiece!


----------



## twistedmentality (Apr 1, 2011)

rock shox tora tk


----------



## natrat (Mar 20, 2008)

leftover closeout + 12% off 2010 sworks stumpjumper fsr to which i added
ergon gc3 grips
frameskin
xtr pedals
so nice i hate to get it dirty but i go back to my 06 stumpy and it rolls like 20 ton tank


----------



## Razor6566 (Jun 18, 2011)

*Unknown frame*

hi, i dont know my frame's name. Think its Mudslider but cant find anything on the internet


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

*head gearage*

And while at it I got my front brake pad replaced, and got the front brake worked on a bit. yeah I could have done it myself, but what can I say..rather keep my patience and sanity and pay someone. well the pad woulda been easy enough, but the bleed and other stuff...nah


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

that's practically the same setup I have; my WTB is slightly different, but I've the same post and seatpost collar.



eluv said:


> My Masterpiece!


----------



## HighLife420 (Apr 5, 2011)

just picked up a Thomson elite seat post off ebay, $56 shipped.


----------



## kiwi_matt (Jul 25, 2008)

Over the last month ive upgraded the grips to specialized lock-ons, new computer (specialized) and this week a killer deal on some XT 770 shifters. CUrrently looking at upgrading the wheels. Anyone here know much about Fulcrums?


----------



## HighLife420 (Apr 5, 2011)

I just picked up a set of xt hydro brakes with rotors for $150. They are in fantastic shape too. Local deal off a mtb forum in my area. Can't believe they were so cheap and in almost new condition.


----------



## buzzy1 (Jul 3, 2008)

Just bought a spinergy xyclone disc wheelset. My first impression was that it rolls slow. does anyone out there have a set of these and what do they think?


----------



## buzzy1 (Jul 3, 2008)

congrats


----------



## buzzy1 (Jul 3, 2008)

yes sir


----------



## HighLife420 (Apr 5, 2011)

had some slipping going on with my middle chainring, went ahead and picked up a new 32t M760 chainring.


----------



## Prophet Julio (May 8, 2008)

I just used Gorilla Glue to fix my clip in Shimano sandals. They work much better now.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

buzzy1 said:


> Just bought a spinergy xyclone disc wheelset. My first impression was that it rolls slow. does anyone out there have a set of these and what do they think?


Give the bearings a chance to break in. I have a set of enduros and they roll nice. They shouldn't roll any slower then other wheels.


----------



## TruTone (Jun 30, 2011)

I recently built up a brand new XC bike 

I'm really considering Time ATAC pedals, just because the Crank Bros Candys I got not too long ago are, well, frankly the worst cliples pedal I've ever used.


----------



## HighLife420 (Apr 5, 2011)

picked up a 11/34 shimano XT (750) cassette for $20 off the local forum, in brand new condition....


----------



## ettienne-19 (Jul 7, 2011)

Just received a sdg bel-air saddle, odi grips and straitline pedels. The problem is that my bikes seems to be taking for ever to get here.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Jett Gear Hornet shorts. These things rock my nut sack!

Not the ones pictured in the below link. That pattern is a little out there.

http://www.mtbr.com/cat/mtb-apparel-and-protection/shorts/jett/hornet/prd_418757_145crx.aspx


----------



## HighLife420 (Apr 5, 2011)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Jett Gear Hornet shorts. These things rock my nut sack!
> 
> Not the ones pictured in the below link. That pattern is a little out there.
> 
> http://www.mtbr.com/cat/mtb-apparel-and-protection/shorts/jett/hornet/prd_418757_145crx.aspx


Its function over form, however...those aren't bad looking though, tad busy...but not to bad. :thumbsup:

what do those run?


----------



## HighLife420 (Apr 5, 2011)

also snatched up a 44t Raceface chainring for my XT crankset =)


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 3, 2005)

Brand new artificial hip joint. :thumbsup:

trust me. not an upgrade you want to make.


----------



## HighLife420 (Apr 5, 2011)

is it Titanium? =)


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

HighLife420 said:


> Its function over form, however...those aren't bad looking though, tad busy...but not to bad. :thumbsup:
> 
> what do those run?


Go to www.jett-gear.com for the much nicer newer versions and prices.


----------



## DonDany21 (Apr 27, 2010)

Just got the Camelbak charge 450.


----------



## BeakJones (Oct 29, 2008)

Dakine Drifter 100oz hydration backpack off of Chainlove, wooo!

Also - Sid XX 100mm fork, Bontrager RaceLite disc wheelset with shimano m-445 disc kit. All for $650.... best deal ever!

Coming soon - Trek 8000 raw (unpainted) frame with external bottom bracket, some sort of new cranks and shifters.

Holy obsession batman!


----------



## HighLife420 (Apr 5, 2011)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Go to www.jett-gear.com for the much nicer newer versions and prices.


thanks man :thumbsup:


----------



## mttking (Sep 10, 2010)

Broke my RD, Hanger and chain last weekend. Ugrade Time! ended up with XT shadow RD and 991 hollowpin chain, and a new hanger for about $120 total! Just went for a ride with it today and what a difference from a Deore RD.


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 3, 2005)

HighLife420 said:


> is it Titanium? =)


Yes it is! Kinda sucks that I can't show it off. It's the only unobtainium part that I have (bike or otherwise).


----------



## Gingerkid (Jun 7, 2011)

not a bike component... but a rider component 

I finally spent on a helmet that fit me. The Giro 'Xar' in small. I'm so much happier not having an oversize 'universal fit' helmet flopping around on my head!


----------



## HighLife420 (Apr 5, 2011)

Anonymous said:


> Yes it is! Kinda sucks that I can't show it off. It's the only unobtainium part that I have (bike or otherwise).


ya, kinda sucks...but i guess its better than what it was replacing?


----------



## chrismyers (Jul 22, 2011)

new grips, i love that new feeling


----------



## loginfailed (Jul 15, 2008)

I just bought a 2011 Voodoo Zobop frame. I'm currently in the process of swapping all the components from my old frame to the new one.


----------



## Ryan_in_AZ (Jul 6, 2011)

Bought my first MTB. 2011 Trek Remedy 9


----------



## zpiercy (Jun 14, 2011)

Just finished my DIY bike stand made from old railroad m9 wheel and some metal stock from around the property. No more hanging my bike from my pull-up bar! xD

Also, got some SPD pedals for my Trek X-Caliber.
Have yet to ride with them yet but we will see how they do in the local trails soon enough...

Stand:
w w w .flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5966189950/


----------



## HighLife420 (Apr 5, 2011)

Just got my rack...got a killer deal on it from the Saris rep at the Bike expo, couldnt resist.

I tried tons of racks and finally found one that fit my car with the spoiler on the back. We took all the racks they had to tested them, the Bones RS fit perfect, ROCK solid. Im not worried about my bike.

Saris Bones RS


----------



## Petti the Yeti (May 30, 2011)

In attempts to make my DH rig more of an AM rig..

Kenda Karma 2.2, replacing Kenda Nevegal 2.5, front and back
Shimano CS-HG80 cassette in 11-34, replacing my 12-26
New 9spd chain
Pads and hydro fluid for the Juicy 5's 
Shifter cable
New seals and 500# rear coil, to replace the 300#
X-firm springs and new seals for the Boxxer

Spent about $180 on it all. Still waiting for the parts to come in, though.

EDIT: Also have a Banshee frame I need to start building up.


----------



## osteo (Sep 9, 2010)

Placed the order on a Fri, the build was completed by the next Tuesday, shipped Wed and arrived here from California to Ontario Canada Thurs! I gotta say THANKS FEDEX!!! :thumbsup: and another THANKS to Jake at Project 321 





































D


----------



## HighLife420 (Apr 5, 2011)

Got some LG Cyclo MTB shorts and a special Echeon road helm....


----------



## joghard (Aug 1, 2011)

Stans Crest built on Hope Pro II hubs. I dropped ~6 pounds (with the tubeless tires) off my stupid heavy 29er stock wheels and tires.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2011)

bar tape for my 'cross. the frame broke three weeks later...:madman:


----------



## phins420 (Apr 17, 2009)

Finally went disc and picked up avid bb7's


----------



## loginfailed (Jul 15, 2008)

Just ordered a set of red Crank Brothers Egg Beater 3 pedals:


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

SLX cranks


----------



## HighLife420 (Apr 5, 2011)

decided to give 1x9 a try....got a MRP 1x chainguide and some blue SS chainring bolts.


----------



## Flats (Feb 3, 2011)

I bent the chainring on my 1x9, so new chainring. While I was at it, back on went the MRP Partycrasher and Jumpstop. 

For fun I installed Oury lock ons as well. Quite pleased with them.


----------



## HighLife420 (Apr 5, 2011)

Flats said:


> I bent the chainring on my 1x9, so new chainring. While I was at it, back on went the MRP Partycrasher and Jumpstop.
> 
> For fun I installed Oury lock ons as well. Quite pleased with them.


ohh...i dont want to hear that right when i made the move to 1x9.....what ring were you using? What ring did you buy?


----------



## Kneescar (Feb 26, 2009)

New tires (Trail King 2.2) and a replacement X-9 shifter. 

Very interested to see how the Continental tires perform.


----------



## Flats (Feb 3, 2011)

HighLife420 said:


> ohh...i dont want to hear that right when i made the move to 1x9.....what ring were you using? What ring did you buy?


Surly 36t ring vs. a rock. Good thing it was steel as I was able to bash it straight enough to get home. Not sure if I could have done the same with an alu ring, which is what I bought to replace the Surly (bought a Race Face for 5 bucks less than a Surly). So, I figured I'd throw on the bash for insurance. The Jumpstop was added just because I had it laying around. Very few chain drops running just a ring up front and a short cage Shimano 105 rd, although TBH it wasn't great in the lowest 2 gears and I'm only running an 11-32.

With the new ring I added an extra link or two and a long cage rd. Along with the chainring insurance, the bash and jumpstop should help keep everything in place.


----------



## S_Trek (May 3, 2010)

Mavic wheels


----------



## HighLife420 (Apr 5, 2011)

Flats said:


> Surly 36t ring vs. a rock. Good thing it was steel as I was able to bash it straight enough to get home. Not sure if I could have done the same with an alu ring, which is what I bought to replace the Surly (bought a Race Face for 5 bucks less than a Surly). So, I figured I'd throw on the bash for insurance. The Jumpstop was added just because I had it laying around. Very few chain drops running just a ring up front and a short cage Shimano 105 rd, although TBH it wasn't great in the lowest 2 gears and I'm only running an 11-32.
> 
> With the new ring I added an extra link or two and a long cage rd. Along with the chainring insurance, the bash and jumpstop should help keep everything in place.


Ya, im happy to get ride of my 44t chainring, which is pretty much a bashguard =)

I pulled the trigger and bought a X0 Med cage RD for my 1x9 setup....was such a great deal.


----------



## elcoolio1 (Mar 5, 2011)

My buddy got new cables/housing and bb7's and we installed everything today, next for him is tires then cranks. I need a new bike.


----------



## snowpunk (Apr 17, 2007)

Just Installed a new Blackspire Stinger and new chain on my new (to me) Rocky Mountain Slayer 50. Lovin' it!


----------



## Bro (Dec 20, 2010)

I managed to trash my Bell Furio helmet. So I used it as an opportunity to upgrade to a Giro Atmos.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Just picked up one of these brackets for my co2


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2011)

warranty replacement bike for my broken schwinn cross frame...and tires for my niner sent to me by a friend in the business


----------



## fordolet (Jul 8, 2011)

Ordered a set of Avid Code R's for the front of my Reign. Funny thing is that I got on my bike after I ordered them and magically my brakes felt awesome.


----------



## PoPo (May 16, 2011)

Got a new cockpit:

Truvativ Hussefelt 680mm white handle bar 20mm rise
FUNN Combat locking grips white - love these, they grip superbly and do not slip at all...
Kalloy Uno stem 80mm


----------



## HighLife420 (Apr 5, 2011)

HighLife420 said:


> decided to give 1x9 a try....got a MRP 1x chainguide and some blue SS chainring bolts.


and here is the pic...rode it last night and i L O V E it ....so simple, easy to clean...hands down a :thumbsup:

Also picked up a Med cage X0 RD from the classifieds, $50...cant beat that =)


----------



## Tsetse (Aug 11, 2011)

deore xt shadow rear mech, kenda small block 8 2.1 tires, kmc x10sl chain, and a good, back busting wash!


----------



## FNG RIDER (Apr 2, 2011)

3 Minute Gaps - DVD of 2010 World Cup DH round by Clay Porter


----------



## FNG RIDER (Apr 2, 2011)

pair of shorts, riding socks, a new helmet. and a parker chain cleaner.
coming, new carbon stem, bars and shoes for the road bike. and a new mt. bike.


----------



## elcoolio1 (Mar 5, 2011)

Just ordered an SLX crankset, lock on grips, headtube cap, SLX front derailleur, new shifter cables, Octane one blue seatpost, some michelin tires and a deore cassette from Chain Reaction fo about $260. That stuff was for my friend, I got a new pair of lock on grips.


----------



## elcoolio1 (Mar 5, 2011)

Just got myself a new (to me (used)) bike off the local craigslist. Brand new Scott Scale 50 frame with a Deore/XT drivetrain and a RS Revelation fork, all for $465.


----------



## FNG RIDER (Apr 2, 2011)

Just bought for my road bike, FSA carbon K-Wing bars, Carbon Stem and spacers, all of which help lower the bike into the mid 16 lb total weight. 
Also sold my mt. bike, and am looking for a new one. I just saw a 2011 BMC trail fox 6" loved it!


----------



## Slee_Stack (Apr 14, 2010)

I have new spokes. I didn't want new spokes. But I have them now.

Oh...a new derailleur too. I didn't want a new derailleur....


----------



## ghettocop (Jul 26, 2011)




----------



## danguskhan (Aug 22, 2011)

I just ordered an x7 rear derailleur and x gen front to replace my worn and tired deore lx stuff. Hopefully it works out well!


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2011)

i replaced the stock tektro levers on my SS with a mis-matched pair of paul's love levers i had laying around in my parts bin...who cares if they don't match, those levers always felt REALLY nice! i have one with "paul" engraved in it and another with the old "P" in a square...

does replacing sub-standard OEM parts with used, older but nicer parts you have sitting around count as an "upgrade"?

as soon as i get some new pads, the tektro brakes come off and the spare first generation XT vees i cleaned up yesterday are replacing them...


----------



## HighLife420 (Apr 5, 2011)

Browsing the local bike club forums, i found a good deal on a sette repair stand. Snatched it up for $50 with the tray (DLX-7). Same guy had his bike up for sale and it was a deal i couldnt pass up.

2010 Trek Fuel EX8 for $900 :eekster:

Needed a good bath, sprayed her down, wiped her down with a diaper....oiled the moving parts, plus a few adjustments. Needs some new shifter cables i think, but could just need a screw adjustment on the RD. Going into the shop tomorrow for a good once over.

Was worried it would be in bad shape, but its just some superficial scratches here and there. No rust, no damage at all. :thumbsup:

Low and behold.....



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

And here it is now....few new parts...



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## BigHit-Maniac (Apr 13, 2004)

Just ordered a set of Crankbrother's Cobalt 3 rims, and just installed a set of White Avid Elixir 5 Hydro's. 185mm rotors front & rear on my hardtail.

Damn what an upgrade over the stock garbage!


Will post pics after I get the hoses cut & bled, and the new wheelset setup.

:thumbsup:


----------



## frankbullitt (Jul 25, 2010)

*Gold leaf ENVE*

Saw this :

Gold Leaf Enve 45 clinchers - Fair Wheel Bikes | Fair Wheel Bikes

Knew I had to have this:


----------



## zpiercy (Jun 14, 2011)

mikeb said:


> warranty replacement bike for my broken schwinn cross frame...and tires for my niner sent to me by a friend in the business


How do you like the WTB speed saddle? I am starting to feel like mine gives too much in the center. I'm a big guy at 6'4" 210 lbs but still


----------



## HighLife420 (Apr 5, 2011)

well, bought some new parts...swapped out some old. 

Just picked up a X9 RD for $50 off local riding club forums. Also got a Specialized large Dirt bag, some new cables and housings. Going to stay 3x9 so picked up a FSA 44t chainring.


----------



## unicrown junkie (Nov 12, 2009)

Just built a new 9spd training wheel for my 89 Stumpie Team. Picked up a brand new HG61 12-36 cassette, finallly am jettisoning the 13-32 stock set-up, whoo hoo!

Funny thing is I found an old Alivio hub that works with 9 spd, though it was made for 7, lucky there.


----------



## ghettocop (Jul 26, 2011)




----------



## Bilirubin (Mar 6, 2010)

Some PD-M530 trail pedals. Really like!


----------



## somemechanic (Jun 6, 2010)

Tools.


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2011)

can't be riding around wearing a helmet with cracks in it...i wonder how long ago i cracked the old one...


----------



## ZeroHero (Sep 1, 2011)

An E13 TurboCharger Bash Guard. Converted down to a 1x9 and Loving it!


----------



## OmaHaq (Jun 1, 2010)

Swapped out my Lynskey frame for a Kona. May not seem like an upgrade, but it was.


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2011)

zpiercy said:


> How do you like the WTB speed saddle? I am starting to feel like mine gives too much in the center. I'm a big guy at 6'4" 210 lbs but still


i ride nothing but WTB speeds...the single speed will get exactly the same saddle as the cross and the XC bike soon enough...:thumbsup:


----------



## BeakJones (Oct 29, 2008)

somemechanic said:


> Tools.


I read all your posts in Bubbles' voice... and it's awesome.


----------



## bcwall (Jul 4, 2011)

Just got my Swagman XTC 2 rack in and put together. It looks sweet! I haven't used it yet but its got to be much better than the Bell rack i was using.


----------



## KAZU (Aug 10, 2011)

Got me a new WTB saddle.





Went for a ride last night and love it.


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

New BBG bashguards to change over to a 'bash-which' configuration.

32T 104bcd Oval Cut BBG Outer Bashguard
32T 64bcd Superlight BBG Inner Bashguard


----------



## WhiskeytangoM3 (Sep 2, 2011)

awesome thread guys, gives me tons of ideas!


----------



## Mr. Blonde (May 18, 2008)

XT Trail Pedals
Revelation RLT Ti Dual Position Air
Angleset 
X4
New Race Rings


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2011)

seatbag and another bottle cage for the 'cross...riding drop bars with a fully loaded camelbak while descending rough fire roads made my back hurt like hell...

the XT vees are now on my SS...even though they're first generation, it's an upgrade over the pot-metal tektros...


----------



## Berkeley Mike (Jan 13, 2004)

Carbon flatbar and Ergo grips on my Sirrus Commuter. The frame already has carbon seat stays and carbon front fork but the alloy frame is stiff and feels everything. The bar and grips just take the edge off.


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

Kalloy Uno carbon seatpost, great deal at BlueSky.
Prologo saddle from BikeInn in Spain, also a great deal, even with shipping. 

I actually was very impressed with BikeInn, they have some good deals, and even with shipping, it is still competitive, and they are fast...


----------



## anekin007 (May 23, 2011)

picked up a used monkeylite sl off ebay. new raceface stem for dirt cheap. and yawyd stem top for cool points. spent total $50 and some change. My bike is 387g lighter and a little cooler lol.


----------



## HighLife420 (Apr 5, 2011)

picked up a set of Mavic Crossrides and new KMC X9.99 chain.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## HighLife420 (Apr 5, 2011)

couldnt resist the deal on chainlove....so i picked up a set of DT Swiss X1600 wheels. Almost a full pound lighter than my crossrides...

My crossrides are for sale if anyone wants them for cheap, will pass on the savings as i bought them at cost.

FOR SALE


----------



## HighLife420 (Apr 5, 2011)

Well. New X9 RD. Started acting up, refuses to shift into 11. It seems that it's getting caught coming down into the gear. It shifts great, going up the cassette and down, till it gets to 11. 

So getting a brand spanking new X9 RD.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

SRAM PG-990 cassette and an XTR chain (hey, I usually buy LX ones, but 9spd XTR was on sale)


----------



## HighLife420 (Apr 5, 2011)

what did you pay for that 990? i almost bought the one off chainlove for $50, but it was 11/32 only.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

SRAM PG-990 Cassette - Mountain Bike Cassettes

too bad I missed the chainlove deal. I was looking for 11/32.

and

Shimano XTR/Dura-Ace CN-7701 9-Speed Chain - Mountain Bike Chains


----------



## Slee_Stack (Apr 14, 2010)

New Double Drivetrain...Saint 22-36 810-2 Cranks & 810 GS Rear Der, SLX665 Front Dbl Der.


----------



## HighLife420 (Apr 5, 2011)

Just bought a XT 11/34 M770 cassette from chainreactioncycle. $69 shipped.


----------



## WOZN1AK (Sep 12, 2011)

New grips ODI rouge


----------



## CarolinaLL6 (Apr 12, 2010)

WOZN1AK said:


> New grips ODI rouge


ODI rouge grips are over-powdered.


----------



## WOZN1AK (Sep 12, 2011)

CarolinaLL6 said:


> ODI rouge grips are over-powdered.


I'm a newb, what does that mean?


----------



## CarolinaLL6 (Apr 12, 2010)

It's ODI Rogue. You spelled it rouge.

*rouge/ro͞oZH/*

Verb: Color with *rouge*.
Noun: A red powder or cream used as a cosmetic for coloring the cheeks or lips.

I'll let you figure it out.


----------



## WOZN1AK (Sep 12, 2011)

CarolinaLL6 said:


> It's ODI Rogue. You spelled it rouge.
> 
> *rouge/ro͞oZH/*
> 
> ...


Hahah wow:madman:


----------



## PoPo (May 16, 2011)

Alligator Windcutter 180mm
SRAM PC-870 chain
SRAM PG-850 cassette
WTB Pure V saddle


----------



## Wheelspeed (Jan 12, 2006)

*Recent Upgrade*

My Avid Elixir CR failed at the lever assembly and I learned that it was completely unrepairable. Instead of replacing the complete lever assembly (which could fail again and again be unrepairable) I looked at other brands of disk brakes. I tried a Hope Race X2 and am liking it. Works well and is pretty light and Hope has a reputation of being completely rebuildable.










Also, got tired of swapping pedals between bikes and tried the new XTR clipless. First race using them was in the rain with a lot of mud but they worked great. They LOOKED like they were packed with mud, but I always clicked in no problem. :thumbsup:


----------



## jeffnat68 (Sep 15, 2011)

Xtr disc brakes. Carbon bottle holder.


----------



## HighLife420 (Apr 5, 2011)

Just grabbed 2 Racing Ralphs for $32 each from chainlove....26x2.25 EVO, Silver shoulders. Should look sweet on my bike.


----------



## fatguy1 (Feb 11, 2010)

Sheeeesh......where do I start...lol


----------



## HighLife420 (Apr 5, 2011)

Just got those RaRa's from Chainlove, have to say...they look really sweet on my bike, the silver shoulders make it look so motor-cross. Pic to come. 

Also ordered a XT M770 11/34 cassette from chainreactioncycles. Dam brits take forever to ship.


----------



## HighLife420 (Apr 5, 2011)

Went to my LBS on my lunch break to kill some time...ended up with a set of ESI chunky in black and a used Orbea carbon bottle cage, paids $18 for the grips and $20 for the cage.


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

HighLife420 said:


> Just got those RaRa's from Chainlove, have to say...they look really sweet on my bike, the silver shoulders make it look so motor-cross. Pic to come.
> 
> Also ordered a XT M770 11/34 cassette from chainreactioncycles. Dam brits take forever to ship.


But they're quick to steal your CC info! :eekster:


----------



## HighLife420 (Apr 5, 2011)

I may be an idiot sir, but one thing i am not, and that is an idiot.....

I paid with my Paypal =)


----------



## HighLife420 (Apr 5, 2011)

Bought a Garmin forerunner 305 to start keeping logs of my riding.


----------



## altisimo (May 20, 2011)

New saddle Selle SMP Extra, a It's very confortable


----------



## HighLife420 (Apr 5, 2011)

well, after 2 weeks, i got my cassette from Chainreactioncycle....its new, but it didnt come in a box, nor did they ship it in a box....just a padded envelope. I put it on and gave it a once over. Seems ok, but not cool to send it in a envelope.


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

HighLife420 said:


> well, after 2 weeks, i got my cassette from Chainreactioncycle....its new, but it didnt come in a box, nor did they ship it in a box....just a padded envelope. I put it on and gave it a once over. Seems ok, but not cool to send it in a envelope.


I would have refused the package and sent it back unopened. That's ridiculous. I know that a cassette is not really lightweight, fragile component but have you seen how the mail is handled, and overseas at that?

I have never ordered from CRC, but they make it really easy for me to make sure that I never do.


----------



## HighLife420 (Apr 5, 2011)

Ya, i wont order from them again that's for sure.


----------



## snowpunk (Apr 17, 2007)

Received a Truvativ AKA stem in White and a 710mm Funn Flat Out Handlebar in white as well. Don't have any pics yet.


----------



## skidad (May 23, 2005)

After a 3 month wait (yeah, 3 months) I finally received my new Hadley rear hub. 72 POI and set up for a 10mm thru axle. Low production, high demand = long wait times for specific Hadley hubs.

This will be laced to a Stans Flow 650B rim (which I've had waiting) with Sapim Force triple butted spokes. Pacenti Neo-Moto 2.3 tire just waiting for the wheel to be built which went to the builder today.


----------



## somemechanic (Jun 6, 2010)

HighLife420 said:


> well, after 2 weeks, i got my cassette from Chainreactioncycle....its new, but it didnt come in a box, nor did they ship it in a box....just a padded envelope. I put it on and gave it a once over. Seems ok, but not cool to send it in a envelope.


Thats what happens when you order bike parts from the internet and neglect your LBS.....


----------



## skidad (May 23, 2005)

somemechanic said:


> Thats what happens when you order bike parts from the internet and neglect your LBS.....


Not always, you just need to pick you're internet mail order supplier carefully and check reviews if possible.

I ordered a Hope EVO Pro 2 front hub from Evans Cycle in England and had it in a week to MA USA. Just over $70 for the hub and I added another $10 item to get free shipping to boot.

No US mail order company (or any LBS) could touch that price for the hub not to mention the free shipping from England to the US.

On the other hand I just waited 3 months for my new Hadley rear hub from a supplier here in the US. Whole nother story but worth the wait as it's my 2nd rear Hadley hub from him. Had to wait for the first one also.


----------



## HighLife420 (Apr 5, 2011)

somemechanic said:


> Thats what happens when you order bike parts from the internet and neglect your LBS.....


Some parts i do buy from LBS and of course, they do tune ups on my bike. There are just some things that are just WAY to expensive at your LBS. I paid the same amount for a XT m770 cassette as the LBS was going to charge me for a SRAM 970 installed.


----------



## In-Yo-Grill (Jul 19, 2011)

I finally have enough posts to put up pics so here it goes.

I've taken my stock 2011 Specialized Stumpjumper Elite and my wife's 2011 Myka Sport Disc and accessorized them.

*2011 Stumpy Elite*
Thomson seat post & clamp
Thomson stem (on the way)
Stans Arch wheels
Chris King Hubs



























*2011 Myka Sport Disc*
Thomson seat post & stem
FSA carbon flat bar
Fox RL F-Series 90mm fork
Roval Controle E5 wheels
Kenda Kosmik Lite II tires

This little beauty weighs in at 25lbs. I'm in the process of changing her drive train over to 9speed and will post pics when I get the conversion done.


----------

